# Installation über WAP



## Turnschuh (5. Okt 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe mir vor kurzem ein neues Handy angeschafft, das auch Java-Plattform enthält. In der Hoffnung nun eigene kleine Tools auf dem Teil zur Verfügung zu haben, habe ich ein kleines Progrämmchen aufs Handy übertragen und konnte es da nicht starten. Nach etwas Recherche-Arbeit habe ich herausgefunden, dass Java-Programme nur über den WAP-Browser installiert werden können. 

Nun verfüge ich über ein wenig Platz im Internet, wo ich die Dateien bereitstellen könnte. Ich habe aber überhaupt keine Ahnung wie das geht.

Wie ist das mit den Dateien? Ein Programm besteht ja aus der jad-Datei, der jar-Datei und aus dem Manifest. Muss das in eine Datei gebracht werden, welches Format? Muss da irgend eine Software laufen, mit der ich das installieren kann???

Wer kann mir helfen, Tipps geben, etc??

Danke und Gruß


----------



## w00t (11. Okt 2006)

Also ich teste seit heute mit dem Sony Ericsson k610i. Da verbindet man das Handy mit dem Computer, kopiert die *.jar Datei auf das Handy (Wie bei nem USB-Stick). Dann geht man im Handy in den Ordner wo die *.jar ist und wählt installieren aus. Fertig.


----------



## Jockel (11. Okt 2006)

Bei der Installation per WAP musst du lediglich die JAD-Datei in deinem Browser aufrufen und das Programm wird automatisch installiert. (Die Jar-Datei sollte dabei im gleichen Verzeichnis wie die JAD-Datei liegen).

Ansonsten, wie w00t schon sagte, kann man auch ein Datenkabel verwenden oder Bluetooth oder auch Infrarot (soweit jeweils unterstützt).


----------



## Turnschuh (12. Okt 2006)

Jockel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei der Installation per WAP musst du lediglich die JAD-Datei in deinem Browser aufrufen und das Programm wird automatisch installiert. (Die Jar-Datei sollte dabei im gleichen Verzeichnis wie die JAD-Datei liegen).
> 
> Ansonsten, wie w00t schon sagte, kann man auch ein Datenkabel verwenden oder Bluetooth oder auch Infrarot (soweit jeweils unterstützt).



Danke für die Antworten. In der Beschreibung meines Handy steht eindeutig drin, Installation nur über WAP also die Geschichte mit Datenkabel wird nichts. Aber so wie ich das sehe, müsste es dann so gehen, dass ich die Jad-Datei aufrufe und los gehts....


----------

